# IV & Venipuncture



## JJ (Sep 27, 2011)

If pt comes into Urgent Care, gets an IV with NS and the nurse does a venipuncture; do I charge 36415 or is that inclusive of the IV?

Also, if nurse gave Toradol & Phenergan I would code the medication and 96374 for the first one and medication and 96375 for the 2nd med?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jackson7591 (Sep 27, 2011)

*reference*

There is a very useful powerpoint presentation I found by searching for "Infusion and Injection Coding" from www.vhima.org.   Would post the link, but it downloads the document rather than displaying it.

36000 is for the catheter placement
96374 is for IV push of one drug  (time duration 15 minutes or less)
96375 is for IV push of DIFFERENT drug (time duration 15 mintues or less)

Note:  This reference states "Do not report this charge (96374) with an initial therapeutic Infusion (2010 CPT 96355) unless it meets the following critera's"   The reference goes on to list these criterea.

Anyway, lots more information at this site.      While the current codes include typical supplies for IV starts and hydration, 3600 is for catheter "placement."

Anyone else?


----------



## JJ (Sep 29, 2011)

We use 96360 IV Hydration 31min-1hr and J7030 IV Infusion Normal Saline.  So should i be adding 36000 to 96360??  Thanks for the website, very informational!


----------



## Mojo (Sep 29, 2011)

JJ said:


> We use 96360 IV Hydration 31min-1hr and J7030 IV Infusion Normal Saline.  So should i be adding 36000 to 96360??  Thanks for the website, very informational!



An IV start is included in the infusion/injection codes and is not reported separately. This is stated in the CPT manual under the Hydration, TPD Injections and Infusions section. Also, if you have an IM or subq injection code along with an infusion/injection code, you'll need modifier -59 on the 96372.

The following video is one of the best tools I've seen for injection/infusion coding:
http://qhr.knowledgebase.co/article/infusion-confusion-making-sense-of-drug-administration-coding-online-lesson.html


----------

